# Nissan Titan Set Up



## david white (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi everyone,
I need some insight on what to expect this weekend when I change my set up from the Tahoe (old TV) to the Titan. What will I need to change or look out for? I know this is a very general question but I am just 1 year into towing and have never had to switch from one vehicle to another.

Thanks, David


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi David
I switched from towing with a TAHOE to a TITAN myself.
I use an Equal-I-zer brand hitch. I didn't change a thing to the hitch head. From ground to receiver, there was a difference of 2 inches.

It tows ok, but I need to adjust it some this season.
I also moved the PRODIGY brake controller.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Uh oh, look out everybody, they are multiplying!!























J/K, good luck with your new TV! action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

David,

The primary thing you need to look at - as Pete alluded to - is the probable difference in hitch head height. More than likely you will need to adjust the height of the head/ball assembly on the stinger in order to level out the trailer.

Then, it is likely you will have to adjust the tension setup on the W/D bars of the Reese.

Beyond that, about all you will need to watch out for, is neck strain (whiplash) from the enhanced acceleration potential of the Titan!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sheesh, another one joins the titan cult, pass the koolaid
















Mike

Enjoy your new ride


----------



## david white (Nov 11, 2004)

I have the Hitch in the 1 position for tension. Should I move that to a higher number or adjust from the 1 position.
Thanks, David
PS-Looking forward to the "whiplash"



PDX_Doug said:


> David,
> 
> The primary thing you need to look at - as Pete alluded to - is the probable difference in hitch head height. More than likely you will need to adjust the height of the head/ball assembly on the stinger in order to level out the trailer.
> 
> ...


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice!
I have a close friend that did the same thing but pulls a Springdale 26', he can't believe how much more power he has.
Now instead of hitting 5200rpms with the Tahoe he's in the 2700 - 3000 RPM range with the Titan on grades - "The best Jerry , the best"!

Z


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Sheesh, another one joins the titan cult, pass the koolaid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I agree with Doug
When I changed from the Chevy pu to the Nissan Armada had to adjust the height of the hitch head.
Glad to hear another Nissan is on the way









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

So, does this make us Titaners?

Titanites?

Titanarians?









Hmm...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> So, does this make us Titaners?
> 
> Titanites?
> 
> ...


I like "Titanarians" but I believe the proper reference would be "Titanasaurus"


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I think it makes you people nuts.
















Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

camping479 said:


> I think it makes you people nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even own one...but...I AM an Outbacker and I did have Kool-aid at lunch


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2004)

I switched my reese dual cam (straight-line hitch) from a Suburban to a Titan. I needed to make two adjustments to the hitch that slides into the receiver of the Titan.

First, I had to adjust the ball mount to sit lower on the hitch bar since the Titan receiver hitch is higher than the Suburban's receiver hitch.

Second, I had to adjust the angle of the ball mount connection to the hitch bar so that the springbars had the correct amount of tension on the cams.

The only real difficulty I had was initially loosening the bolts that connected the hitch bar to the ball mount. The dealer really torqued those bolts tight!

signed Stacey's husband


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Stacey's Husband

I don't know about the Reese, but on the Equal-i-zer the specs call for 200lb-ft.
Not easy finding a torque wrench that big. And when you do, they ain't cheap!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Doug is right!!! I had to reangle the head of my Dual Cam and the spec's called for 300 lb/ft on the bolt.....the biggest torque wrench we have at the dealership only goes to 250 lb/ft. I torqued to the 250 lb/ft plus a half a turn on the bolt.

I just thought it was funny that the 3/4" bolt has to be torqued to 300 lb/ft but the pin that holds the receiver into the truck is only 5/8" and just slides in!!!!

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

camping479 said:


> I think it makes you people nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










...FIRE IN THE HOLE....


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

With our Titan we found the only thing we needed to do when we got it a year ago was to get a larger TT to hold it back...


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> camping479 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it makes you people nuts.
> ...


----------



## David Smith (Apr 9, 2006)

HootBob said:


> I agree with Doug
> When I changed from the Chevy pu to the Nissan Armada had to adjust the height of the hitch head.
> Glad to hear another Nissan is on the way
> 
> ...


I'm new to towing a TT and it sounds like I picked the right SUV. The Armada is great.

David smith 
Newbee


----------

